# Mom's and Mine Combined! (photo & list)



## deveraux (May 5, 2006)

*Mom's Stash:*

*EYESHADOWS:*
Cranberry
Retrospeck
Velvet Moss
Freshwater
Espresso
Purple Haze

*BRUSHES:*
#219
#275
#202
-----------------------------------------

*Michelle's Stash:*

*15 PAN PALETTE:*
Angelcake * coming in the mail
Paradisco * coming in the mail
Gorgeous Gold * coming in the mail
Expensive Pink * coming in the mail
Swimming * coming in the mail

*EYESHADOWS:*
Aquadisiac
Mythology
Coppering
Lavender Sky
Sushi Flower
Tilt
Electric Eel
Ingenue Blue
Silver Ring
Olive Groove

*PIGMENTS:*
Violet
Fairylite
Ruby Red * coming in the mail
Fushia
White Gold
Cornflower

*PAINTS:*
Mini Bare Canvas * coming in the mail

*MSF:*
Petticoat * coming in the mail

*LIPSTICK:*
Retro Matte Bronx

*BRUSHES:*
#224
#219
#242SE
#217 * coming in the mail


----------



## coachkitten (May 5, 2006)

That is a wonderful collection and so colorful!


----------



## Ms. Z (May 5, 2006)

Nice colors, great picture.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 6, 2006)

Those are great colours!  You have some goooood stuff coming in the post.  You must be camped out at your mailbox.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  That's very cool that you share stashes.


----------



## Lushstar (May 6, 2006)

Nice stuff... great pictures too


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 30, 2007)

NIce...lovely collection...both of u


----------

